# Sir Wallace



## Lisa (Aug 3, 2011)

Here is are a couple photos from the breeder - I'll definitely be taking more once he is home!

I would also like to get everyone's opinion on his color.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

He looks sable maybe...

Are those puppies in a rabbit cage?? yikes!


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

Rabbit cage or not it is in the family/LR room and it looks clean with a blanket folded neatly and a water/food bowl. The cage doesn't bother me. 

Color is hard to tell because he looks two tone here. But adorable.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes, the breeder keeps everything in tip-top shape and all of her poodles are healthy, happy, and friendly. If I for one second thought that the puppies were in any danger or she wasn't reputable, I would have gone elsewhere  The rabbit cage threw me off at first, but since the puppies are safe, happy, and well taken care of it doesn't bother me either.

I'm starting to think he is sable, not the chocolate brown we initially thought he'd be. Either way, I'm sure he'll be beautiful!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh my gosh, is he ever cute! Wallace is adorable!


----------



## sgeorge (Jul 31, 2011)

Absolutely adorable!! And I _love _his name


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

He doesn't look brown to me. Could he be a (sable) phantom? He looks like he has "eyebrows" in the first shot. Cute little furball, no matter what color he turns out to be.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He looks like the sable pictures I have seen. If that is a rabbit cage it is a really big one and looks nice and clean plus it is in the main part of the house, so you know those puppies have been played with. Toy puppies aren't very big and the cage looks large enough for them. 

Wallace is very cute!


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

A sable! It will be fun to watch the transformation! 

Pictures attached of my sable boy from new born to present. 

Reba pups 11 days Ritz is in back | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

35 days old Ritz | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Ritz 10 weeks | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

He has always hated pictures! | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Lisa (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you, everyone, for your kind comments and help with recognizing his color! I had not heard of the sable color before, so now, I'm very intrigued to see what color he will be! 

Apres - Ritz is beautiful, thank you for the photos! If Wallace is that beautiful, I'll be one happy owner (of course, I'll be happy no matter his color)


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

OMG, Sir Wallace is a sable! Can't wait to see him after his first groom. 

Pippin is also a sable (avi)! 

*Apres Agent*--I had no idea you also had a sable. 

Pippin as a pup

Pippin puppy shot by RowanGreene, on Flickr
Pippin now:

Pippin edited by RowanGreene, on Flickr


Pippin and his fave frisbee by RowanGreene, on Flickr


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Rowan said:


> Pippin edited by RowanGreene, on Flickr


I love this pic.  But u should have left in the demon eyes. Then! . . . it would be a classic!!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

He is a little demon dog! LOL


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Rowan said:


> He is a little demon dog! LOL


Careful now, they say "it takes one to know one"!! He's an awfully cute "demon"!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

sgeorge said:


> Absolutely adorable!! And I _love _his name


_
Ditto!_ You took the words right outta my head!!


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

What a little cutie! Definitely a sable from pics I've seen of that color (but I've never seen one in person). The cage looks so nice and comfy for those tiny pups and it's great they're in the house hearing all the "people noises" from a young age. That kind of socialization really goes a long way! I'm excited to see his color evolve as he grows!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Rowan said:


> Pippin now:
> 
> Pippin edited by RowanGreene, on Flickr


I love Pippin's coloring, and this is such a great picture with his ear hair in his mouth. It made me smile!


----------



## Lisa (Aug 3, 2011)

Rowan said:


> OMG, Sir Wallace is a sable! Can't wait to see him after his first groom.
> 
> Pippin is also a sable (avi)!
> 
> ...



Wow - Pippin is so cute! He has such a very beautiful color! 

I am also very excited about his first groom, though I think I'll wait just a tad big longer, since I love the puffball look so much lol


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

Sir George is so cute, when I first looked at him he reminded me of a cookies Yummm. Can't wait to see pictures of him as he grows.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

*CHAGALL'S MOM*: watch it because if I know Pippin and you know me and Chagall knows Merlin who knows Pippin (is that convoluted, 6-degrees of separation enough?)... LOL 

*SANDOOCH*: Thank you! He's one of those perpetually happy pups. Gigi always looks so regal, at least when she's not mad at you. 

*LISA*: I can't wait to see if he's close to Pip's coloring. That first groom will be telling. He's gorgeous AND cute. I don't know many other sable poodles. My breeder had one other and he's a retired stud dog living in luxury somewhere. 

ETA: You should try shaving his face/paws and see if he's got the "little man in a calico suit look"!!! LOL


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I love sables and he is a real cutie! Can't wait to see how he clears. _


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

They really go through quite a transformation! I have shaved Ritz ears and all and it does grow back, his skin is a different color under the darker hair. Felix has phantom markings and his brother Cotton is cream with white phantom markings. 

Take lots of pictures!


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok now I want a sable for a 2nd poodle, dang it. Is there any cuter puppy out there than a sable poodle? I thought I wanted a white poodle, then I fell in love with partis, then reds, so many colors, so little room in the house/yard.


----------

